# Why Are White Suits Not Popular?



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 10, 2018)

I currently have a black suit, a blue suit, and a gray suit, which I wear to weddings, funerals, and other formal events, but I do not have a white suit (I do have white pants, but not a jacket with which to wear them), so I plan to purchase one at some point in the future.

            However, my parents have repeatedly told me that white suits are not fashionable, and that people will laugh at me if I were to wear a white suit to a formal event. Even worse, the majority of clothing stores that I have visited have suits of black and varying shades of blue, gray, and beige, but very few white suits, which I find to be terribly annoying. In my mind, a person who can wear a white suit is someone who has great confidence in themselves and their ability to wear such an article of clothing effectively, and most adults have learned to be polite and respectful toward others, compared to children, who can be very cruel, because they have not learned to be polite.

            Therefore, I wonder: why are white suits not fashionable, and why do so few clothing stores have them? What is so different about the color white, in comparison to black, blue, and gray? What does everyone else say about this subject?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2018)

White suits _are_ fashionable. But they're also incredibly bold, unconventional pieces that not everyone can pull off. The reason that they're not as popular as black, grey, or navy suits are because those three colours are safe choices that people _know _will look good on them—the same can't really be said for white suits. There are also historical reasons behind it; black and navy are classic looks that are closely associated with formal or high society events. Hence why they are the conventional look.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 10, 2018)

All colours are not equal, DDJ. Dark colours will always be more aesthetic when it comes to suits. White suits are much uglier then black, blue and grey suits. Your parents are cautioning you against white suits because they want their son to look his best, be grateful.


----------



## MO (Dec 10, 2018)

you can stain a white suit really easy.


----------



## nobody (Dec 10, 2018)

If you like it then buy it you don't have to listen to your parents advice.


----------



## Katou (Dec 10, 2018)

They're too Classy


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 10, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> White suits _are_ fashionable. But they're also incredibly bold, unconventional pieces that not everyone can pull off. The reason that they're not as popular as black, grey, or navy suits are because those three colours are safe choices that people _know _will look good on them—the same can't really be said for white suits. There are also historical reasons behind it; black and navy are classic looks that are closely associated with formal or high society events. Hence why they are the conventional look.





Avalon said:


> All colours are not equal, DDJ. Dark colours will always be more aesthetic when it comes to suits. White suits are much uglier then black, blue and grey suits. Your parents are cautioning you against white suits because they want their son to look his best, be grateful.



It is no accident or coincidence that cultures across the world associate the color white with purity, perfection, and divinity, which is why I wish to wear a white suit at my wedding, and also why I take great care to protect my fair skin (and, for those who are familiar with _Magic: the Gathering,_ why white is my favorite color in that game).



MO said:


> you can stain a white suit really easy.



Yes, but that means that a person wearing a white suit needs to put forth greater effort to ensure that it does not become stained, which I feel is a great metaphor for life itself (see also my response to the previous two posts).


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2018)

It doesn't matter if you're black or whii-iite!~
Jk


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2018)

Wearing a white suit makes you look like some 1930s southern country lawyer.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Wearing a white suit makes you look like some 1930s southern country lawyer.



Except that I am not that; I am very proudly an urbanite, very proudly a northerner, and very proudly a millennial.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

NightyDragonJ said:


> Except that I am not that; I am very proudly an urbanite, very proudly a northerner, and very proudly a millennial.


If you wear one expect that comparison to come your way.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 14, 2018)

Labor day lands in early September, which means that you basically can't wear white for 1/3 of the year. No one wants to spend money on something with strict limitations like that. So they buy other suits that you can wear all year around.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 14, 2018)

they make you look like an american gangster from 1920 but i bet they'd go a treat with a fedora


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2018)

Nighty the Tighty said:


> they make you look like an american gangster from 1920 but i bet they'd go a treat with a fedora

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phenomenon (Dec 14, 2018)

White suits are preferrable in my books but don't seem to make everyone look suited with it no pun intended.


----------



## Sassy (Dec 14, 2018)

To be honest haven't really paid attention on it, however white suits are only handsomely handsome if people can pull it off if you can't pull it off then get to stepping.


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2018)

I don't think white suits look good on anyone to be honest. They come off as obnoxious to me.


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2018)

All white looks are usually too harsh. You'll have a much easier time pulling off something with some undertones (ivory, snow, eggshell etc). Plain white on different materials can garner some interesting results (more delicate fabrics can appear translucent) so theres also that to consider.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 14, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Wearing a white suit makes you look like some 1930s southern country lawyer.



Or the kfc dude.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Or the kfc dude.


Imagine how hard it is for the Colonel to resist wiping his fingers on his suit


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 14, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Imagine how hard it is for the Colonel to resist wiping his fingers on his suit



He probably just licks them like most people.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 14, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Imagine how hard it is for the Colonel to resist wiping his fingers on his suit


that's why he's gotta lick 'em

that and he's a freak


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> He probably just licks them like most people.


rah, Steph beat me to it


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 14, 2018)

White suits are fucking baller if you're lean and extremely well-presented


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 14, 2018)

Nighty the Tighty said:


> rah, Steph beat me to it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2018)

It's fashion, it's not supposed to make sense. People pick something as the standard so they they can feel superior to whoever is not following that standard.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> He probably just licks them like most people.





Nighty the Tighty said:


> that's why he's gotta lick 'em
> 
> that and he's a freak


I don't know if I've ever seen someone "clean" their hands with their mouth and I for sure don't desire to.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 15, 2018)

~M~ said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen someone "clean" their hands with their mouth and I for sure don't desire to.



I dont either but people do.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 15, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Labor day lands in early September, which means that you basically can't wear white for 1/3 of the year. No one wants to spend money on something with strict limitations like that. So they buy other suits that you can wear all year around.



I believe that that is such a ridiculous and nonsensical rule; who even conceived of such an idea, anyway?

I will not be needing a white suit at any time in the near future, so I am not worried at this moment. If I ever am married, I shall definitely wear a white suit; brides always wear white dresses, so that they are immediately identifiable, so I intend to wear a white suit, so that I am immediately identifiable, as well.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that that is such a ridiculous and nonsensical rule; who even conceived of such an idea, anyway?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that that is such a ridiculous and nonsensical rule; who even conceived of such an idea, anyway?
> 
> I will not be needing a white suit at any time in the near future, so I am not worried at this moment. If I ever am married, I shall definitely wear a white suit; brides always wear white dresses, so that they are immediately identifiable, so I intend to wear a white suit, so that I am immediately identifiable, as well.



brides in western tradition wear white to signify purity, so if you're having a western wedding i guess you'll be showing off that you're a virgin


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 15, 2018)

I'd angle for something like this if I were you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 15, 2018)

Azure Ihrat said:


> brides in western tradition wear white to signify purity, so if you're having a western wedding i guess you'll be showing off that you're a virgin



I guess that means i gotta wear black.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> that is why fair-skinned humans have fair skin: the blend into snow-covered environments, similar to how polar bears and arctic foxes have white fur.


That's not why at all.


----------



## Toph (Dec 15, 2018)

Jim said:


> It doesn't matter if you're black or whii-iite!~



HEE-HEE

SHAMONE


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> That's not why at all.



Is that so? In that case, why do you believe that fair-skinned humans have fair skin?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is that so? In that case, why do you believe that fair-skinned humans have fair skin?


The amount of sunlight humans live in determines the amount of melanin their bodies produce.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The amount of sunlight humans live in determines the amount of melanin their bodies produce.



Yes, I know that; that is why human who live in areas of the Earth with greater exposure to sunlight have darker skin; to absorb the sunlight.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 17, 2018)

Hard to get laid in a white suit and resume activities. Once that ship sails you need alternative clothing.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hard to get laid in a white suit and resume activities. Once that ship sails you need alternative clothing.


Just avoid places with blacklight


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Just avoid places with blacklight


white suits show how not white bodily fluids are


----------



## Trueno (Jan 7, 2019)

I wore my white suit to junior-senior and everyone loved it (maybe being black helped create a contrast and helped bring out my skin more idk).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have, in fact read that article, and, while I agree that it is good to wear white clothing in summer to reflect heat, one should also wear white clothing in winter to match the snow that falls in that season. Also, as a side note, that is why fair-skinned humans have fair skin: the blend into snow-covered environments, similar to how polar bears and arctic foxes have white fur.


Ahahahahaaaaa oh wait you're actually serious. No, dude. It's not camouflage.


----------



## kire (Jan 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that that is such a ridiculous and nonsensical rule; who even conceived of such an idea, anyway?
> 
> I will not be needing a white suit at any time in the near future, so I am not worried at this moment. If I ever am married, I shall definitely wear a white suit; brides always wear white dresses, so that they are immediately identifiable, so I intend to wear a white suit, so that I am immediately identifiable, as well.


Now I could be wrong, but..
For most weddings, isn't it considered rude for anyone else except the bride to wear white ?  It draws attention away from her. Your future wife might have an issue with your white suit.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I have, in fact read that article, and, while I agree that it is good to wear white clothing in summer to reflect heat, one should also wear white clothing in winter to match the snow that falls in that season. Also, as a side note, that is why fair-skinned humans have fair skin: the blend into snow-covered environments, similar to how polar bears and arctic foxes have white fur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that other guys said^
You are not trying to blend in with your surroundings..what are you, some kind of prey?  Who's hunting you?

You wanna wear a suit, wear it, and be proud! If it turns out to be a horrible, mistake...lesson learned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jan 8, 2019)

White suits are quite tacky.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2019)

kire said:


> Now I could be wrong, but..
> For most weddings, isn't it considered rude for anyone else except the bride to wear white ?  It draws attention away from her. Your future wife might have an issue with your white suit.



My current girlfriend, presuming that I marry her, is not the type of person who would be upset over such a ting, but, even if she were, why she only she get to be the center of attention? Who says that I cannot be the center of attention, as well?



kire said:


> Like that other guys said^
> You are not trying to blend in with your surroundings..what are you, some kind of prey?  Who's hunting you?



It is interesting that you mention that, because, in many non-human animal species, the males have much brighter coloration, to distract predators away from females and their young.



Tendou Izumi said:


> White suits are quite tacky.



Who says that?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Who says that?



Says my sense of fashion. White suits are generally associated with the beach and informal gatherings. A black suit is more formal and gives a sense of elegance and power. Nothing sexier than a man wearing a perfectly fit black suit, oozing power and style.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Says my sense of fashion. White suits are generally associated with the beach and informal gatherings. A black suit is more formal and gives a sense of elegance and power. Nothing sexier than a man wearing a perfectly fit black suit, oozing power and style.



By that logic, should a bride not wear black, as well?

I already explained my reason for wishing to wear a white suit at my wedding, which I feel is a perfectly valid reason.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> By that logic, should a bride not wear black, as well?
> 
> I already explained my reason for wishing to wear a white suit at my wedding, which I feel is a perfectly valid reason.



The white dress for the ladies has a particular meaning but nowadays brides marry in whatever color they please. We're in the 21st century after all. You should wear whatever you feel more comfortable with for your big event. It's a matter of preferences/culture in the end anyways.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> The white dress for the ladies has a particular meaning but nowadays brides marry in whatever color they please. We're in the 21st century after all. You should wear whatever you feel more comfortable with for your big event. It's a matter of preferences/culture in the end anyways.



Yes, I am very glad to hear you say that.


----------



## Fayrra (Jan 10, 2019)

Black is one of my favorite colors for clothes, so I tend to like black suits the most (but with a white undershirt nonetheless), but honestly I think any color looks good, because it's a _goddamn_ suit. If a suit fits you well that shit is going to look great to me, it could be rainbow colored for all I care. Or yellow or lime green or some shit. Ugh. But the "ugh" is overcome by the fact that _it's a suit._

On the topic of white suits, specifically, I always loved a white suit with a baby blue undershirt and pink tie.

Like this but without the top hat and cape:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kire (Jan 16, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> By that logic, should a bride not wear black, as well?
> 
> I already explained my reason for wishing to wear a white suit at my wedding, which I feel is a perfectly valid reason.



Oohh, if I ever renew my vows I am totally going to wear black..


----------



## Trueno (Jul 11, 2019)

Also, be very careful with white suits. Can get stained very easy and be wary of birds... I forgot to add that a bird pooped on my left shoulder. It's a sign of luck, but it isn't pleasant. Took me a while to notice, but I did have one of the best nights of my life with my friends and prom date... So that's a thing.


----------

